# How to put a program on CD



## sandy24 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello!
Is there some kind of tutorial how to put a program on CD?
I'd like to put a program on new CD because my computer do not accept old CD anymore. I just cab bot install a program from this CD, it gives me different kind errors everytime... So I just tought if I put my program to another CD, maybe it will help me.  
Is there some kind of tutorial how to put a program on CD? 
Thanks in andvance


----------



## benji (Feb 11, 2009)

Is your question referring to transferring one program from a CD to another CD? 

What kind of program?   If it is an original program you might have to use DVD DeCrypter to remove the code, then use one of the softwares below.  

You could use Nero copy CD  or Final Burner.  OR Burnaware.  etc.  There are several programs that you can use to copy.


----------



## sandy24 (Feb 11, 2009)

The program is Adobe Flash CS3. I tried to copy this CD, but this is not possible because the CD is like I afraided too broken. But I have this program installed in my computer. Can I put a program on CD from my computer? How?


----------



## sandy24 (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it really possible that nobody knows how I can write a program on CD?


----------



## TFT (Feb 14, 2009)

sandy24 said:


> Is it really possible that nobody knows how I can write a program on CD?



No, The CD program installed it onto your computer, you cannot reverse install back onto a CD from your computer.


----------



## sandy24 (Feb 14, 2009)

Are you absolutely sure? Because I remember that about 2 or 3 years ago somebody my frind's friend wrote Adobe Photoshop on a CD. 
I don't believe that my memory lies to me, but if you say that you´re really-really sure that programs can't be written on CD from computer then I must believe you.

P.S: I use Nero to burn CDs.


----------

